# never seen this one before



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Old Crane:


----------



## southfl plumber (Sep 4, 2011)

Colgar said:


> Old Crane:


 Man that has to be an old w/c. Never seen one like that before and even a one piece. Does it have a date on the inside of the tank or lid?


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

nice


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Good ol' Crane...sure had some unusual designs.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

southfl plumber said:


> Man that has to be an old w/c. Never seen one like that before and even a one piece. Does it have a date on the inside of the tank or lid?


No date. It had that popular Crane flapper with the styrofoam ball, so I question just how old it is myself.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

I would estimate 60's...


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

I replace a fill valve in an old Crane one piece. 
The fill valve was just over $200 for the part .
Took me 6 weeks to get it special ordered. 
I recommended installing a new toilet but the customer wouldn't here of it.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

the last two weeks have been nothing but a plumbing clusterfuc/.
the way my week has been going this toilet 
would be the one that some little old lady would
absolutely insist I find parts for and repair....:yes::yes:

I would guess that toilet to be a 1950s unit.
maybe earlier 

that tank lid should have the date code in it.. like 1947...

never seen one before, and I hope i never do.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I love those old W/C's that flushed 3.5 or even more....those were the good old days that Archie and Edith Bunker used to sing about....

"and you knew who you were then....

girls were girls and men were men....

gee we could use a man like Herbert Hoover again...

didn't need no welfare check...

everybody pulled his weight...

gee our old LaSalle ran great....

those were the days!...."


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Did it have a Crane Drexel or Marcia Sink next to it? :laughing:

Thats a Crane Neu-Ambassador late 60's....
They need a new one.... :laughing:


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Did it have a Crane Drexel or Marcia Sink next to it? :laughing:
> 
> Thats a Crane Neu-Ambassador late 60's....
> They need a new one.... :laughing:


If you look close at the pic of the back of it, its sitting in the back of my truck.

I didn't carry it out and lift it into the truck for a photo op.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Colgar said:



> If you look close at the pic of the back of it, its sitting in the back of my truck.
> 
> I didn't carry it out and lift it into the truck for a photo op.


:laughing:


----------



## jadplumber (Jun 22, 2011)

that toilet belongs on american pickers tv show


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

Wait until you run into a Crane Ambassador water closet if you think that one was fun.

The Ambassador uses 2 float.


----------

